

Lessons learned with my first tmux experience - vaporstun
http://victorquinn.com/57937834

======
sente
Nice writeup, I've been meaning to give tmux a shot and after reading this I
think I'm finally going to :)

selfish suggestion: How about adding the tmux dotfiles to your github repo?

~~~
vaporstun
Done!

